# Chester



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Just had a lovely 3 night break in Chester, staying at the Little Roodee Car Park, 
parked in a bay at the side of the river with nice views.

there were a few motorhomes already parked so didn't feel lonely, nice people too 

its a pity that there isn't a water tap you can fill a container up, there is a tap in the disabled loo but not really suitable, I filled the container using a jug...



one of the other motorhomers went into the cafe to let them know there was no toilet roll in the disabled loo and the answer was .. because the people in the campervans take them 

a bit petty really, its a lorry and coach park so why should we get the blame ... we already have toilet rolls in the vans why would we take theirs, 

plus side they were nice people and the breakfast was really good...

I would recommend a visit to Overleigh Cemetery... grade 2 listed, it might seem weird but its a really nice place, very old and some graves are dotted about under trees in bushes and all over the place, Edward Langtree, first husband of Lillie Langtree is buried there a sad end poor man... if you read about it on Wikipedia its supposed to be deemed a romantic place..... bet it would make a brilliant film set 

 

Anne


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Is this still open does anyone know?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The Roodee? yes. The dead centre don't know.  

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> The Roodee? yes. The dead centre don't know.
> 
> Dick


?
:?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We like Chester, lovely architecture.

We stay on a caravan club CL, forget the name but its a lovely cycle ride in along the river.

Some nice pubs in Chester but its a bit ropey cycling back sloshed  

Paul.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Is this still open does anyone know?[/quote
> 
> Yes for sure it's open .
> About £6 parking per day and £1.60p overnight 1700 hrs up till 0900hrs .
> ...


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > The Roodee? yes. The dead centre don't know.
> ...


Couldn't remember how to spell cemitery Trev :wink:

Dick


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

That's where we got our number plates nicked in the middle of the night!!


----------

